# my new 595/2009/campy super record 11



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

hello everyone,
see my new build for 2009, total weight 6.280 kg. best bike i ever owned...


----------



## axel (Jun 3, 2006)

:eek6:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That bike is absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful bike build. Waiting on my '09 586 frame to arrive to put the SR11 on it. Looks like 2 more weeks until frame arrives. Any ride review on the SR11 yet?


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

whats the expected lifespan of a carbon braking surface like that?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Beautiful! Is that a compact crank?


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

hoehnt said:


> whats the expected lifespan of a carbon braking surface like that?


well, so far so good. they raced the tour de france on it, so Mavic knows the wheelset business, don't they?!


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

Bertrand said:


> Beautiful! Is that a compact crank?


yes indeed:
34-50 and 11-25.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Your bike's not level.*

jknmnmnm


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Obviously some people have not been having problems with the current economic downturn.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

onrhodes said:


> Obviously some people have not been having problems with the current economic downturn.


i'm also a cyclist, in fact i have several bicycles and the one i like most is my World tour machine. i love cycling endlessly in tropical land, just like next feb where we are going to ride northern thailand and laos...


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

greybicycle said:


> best bike i ever owned...


I would hope so.

Sweet.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

Yummmy.... enjoy your ride.

Andrew


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

SWEEEET Ride!! I can't wait to get mine together. I'm still trying to decide on bars and stem. How do you like the Deda Phazer? It looks a bit odd in shape but I have only seen photos. How about a ride report? 

Enjoy!!


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

teh sex


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Love the wheels without the graphics.....Enjoy.


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Ps....Gold kmc SL10 chain perhaps??? I,m sure it will compliment the frame decals.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Drool!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Damn, Did you win the Lotto or rob a bank or something?? Two sweet bikes decked out with SR!!! 

I saw your other post with the ti frame and SR...very SWEET rides!!


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow.

I want to ride it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Great bike! What kinds of wheels are they?


----------



## maxima (Jul 26, 2008)

*Mavic CCU*



il sogno said:


> Great bike! What kinds of wheels are they?


Looks like Mavic CCU with all the stickers removed. I had the same wheels with sticker removed as well......very stiff and solid wheels. Went thru a few pot holes and still straight/true as hell. Much better than LW1 I own for 2 years...... probably a LW 20/24 comes close......


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

What size is that frame. It looks like one sweet ride!


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

Really nice. Out of curiosity, how does the LBS cut the seatmast straight and at the correct angle? Does Look provide them with some type of saw guide designed for cutting the mast?


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't know, I just feel really very angry.... JK - I am envious, but in an appreciative way. I absolutely am not trying to kill anyone.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

steven ward said:


> Ps....Gold kmc SL10 chain perhaps??? I,m sure it will compliment the frame decals.


i surely will work great on a 11 speed drivetrain.....


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

Chris Keller said:


> Damn, Did you win the Lotto or rob a bank or something?? Two sweet bikes decked out with SR!!!
> 
> I saw your other post with the ti frame and SR...very SWEET rides!!


yes... many bikes, life is short.
good income and not much crisis over here in switzerland...
i also have a BMC promachine/record 10, color black that I'm trying to get rid of....


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> What size is that frame. It looks like one sweet ride!


size XS


----------



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

it is a beautiful bike....but c'mon dude, you've got to put that computer on the stem and not the bars...


----------

